# Temperature?



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago, I had a new entertainment center installed. I went from an open cabinet to a cabinet with doors that are covered largely by speaker mesh. 

In the past few days I've had a couple of random reboots. Unlike my other TiVos, the Bolt+ doesn't seem to have the temperature listed anywhere, or an indication that the temperature is ok? Is there anyway to tell this from the box itself? What is a safe temperature for the cabinet? How warm should the Bolt feel to the touch?

FYI, the cabinet is divided into three sections, the TiVo is on the top shelf in one of them. The only other thing in that side of the cabinet is a bluray player, which is only on and generating heat when its in use. So nothing except the TiVo and the tuning adapter are generating heat in that part of the cabinet. There isn't a lot of room on the sides (a few inches on each side) but there is at least 8" or so above the TiVo and the top of the cabinet. Would moving the TiVo from a top shelf to a center shelf likely improve things?

If I'm on the wrong track here... what else should I look for that might be causing random reboots?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

There are many other threads here dealing specifically with the running temperature of the Bolt boxes. They tend to be hot. The system information on the Bolt does report temperature different than older models - look for "ODT" on the second page.

An enclosed cabinet is never going to be as good as an open shelf. Higher temps are never as good as lower temps. An ODT of 70C is common on some Bolts, especially in enclosed cabinets, and it should not be causing heat-related reboots. If your temp is shown higher than 72, I would be quite concerned. Make sure the fan is turning and the box is sitting on a hard smooth surface - the only air vents are around the bottom edges on the end, and they have almost no clearance with those tiny rubber feet. Placing the corners of the Bolt on something to raise the box some above the shelf might help a lot.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't have a Bolt anymore but when I did the ODT in an open cabinet was 63, I put a cheap laptop cooling device from Walmart under it and reduced it down to 55. The one I got was USB powered so it just plugged right into the back of the TiVo itself.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Onn-Laptop-Cooling-Pad/47891427

There's some more expensive solutions out there but I'm content with $7 fix


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

LynnL999 said:


> Unlike my other TiVos, the Bolt+ doesn't seem to have the temperature listed anywhere, or an indication that the temperature is ok? Is there anyway to tell this from the box itself?


It's my understanding that there should be an ODT* temperature value reported within the System Information screen.

* ODT == "On-Die Temperature," per this post.


BigJimOutlaw said:


> ODT is On-Die Temperature, so this one is somewhere directly on the CPU. Hence the higher number.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

cybergrimes said:


> I don't have a Bolt anymore but when I did the ODT in an open cabinet was 63, I put a cheap laptop cooling device from Walmart under it and reduced it down to 55.


Do you think this one would work okay?

Amazon.com: Laptop Cooler, Aicheson Ultra Slim Laptop Cooling Pad Chill Mat with 2 Heavy Duty Quiet Fans USB Powered with LED Lights: Computers & Accessories

Thanks!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

V7Goose said:


> There are many other threads here dealing specifically with the running temperature of the Bolt boxes. They tend to be hot. The system information on the Bolt does report temperature different than older models - look for "ODT" on the second page.


Okay, thanks, I had no idea what that meant. It's in English on my other TiVos.

I will check when I get home and report back.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

LynnL999 said:


> Do you think this one would work okay?
> 
> Amazon.com: Laptop Cooler, Aicheson Ultra Slim Laptop Cooling Pad Chill Mat with 2 Heavy Duty Quiet Fans USB Powered with LED Lights: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Thanks!


Could look cool with the blue lights from underneath the Bolt. 

Note one of the user comments (I don't have the cooling pad, myself): "Must be used with back feet out (at an incline--see pictures) there is no spot cut out for the cord, and the fan rest on the cord (meaning the laptop is lopsided if the back feet are not extended."

Don't know if this would concern you.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks near the same as mine really. Also along the lines of Mike's comment-- I use mine with the feet out that produces a slight incline, I do this so it can pull more air through under the TiVo. I actually liked mine so much I bought 2 more for other devices...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cybergrimes said:


> Looks near the same as mine really. Also along the lines of Mike's comment-- I use mine with the feet out that produces a slight incline, I do this so it can pull more air through under the TiVo. I actually liked mine so much I bought 2 more for other devices...


Just curious as to how long you've had yours, and if you leave it always running. I'm never sure how long something like this will last, based on my past experience with laptop coolers.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Just curious as to how long you've had yours, and if you leave it always running. I'm never sure how long something like this will last, based on my past experience with laptop coolers.


I bought them all over a few weeks in December. I power each one off the device they cool so on time depends on if the device is being used but the TiVo one has been on 24/7 and it's still kicking just fine. I was apprehensive to lifespan too but figured only one way to find out!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cybergrimes said:


> I bought them all over a few weeks in December. I power each one off the device they cool so on time depends on if the device is being used but the TiVo one has been on 24/7 and it's still kicking just fine. I was apprehensive to lifespan too but figured only one way to find out!


When I had an inexpensive laptop cooler, I wasn't too successful with long lifetimes. Another way of looking at this, though: it's only $12 and with a 1-year warranty (which at least 1 comment noted the seller was good in making good on). And so, even if it only lasts just beyond a year . . . .

And hey, purchase with a credit card that doubles the warranty.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> .


Have you seen the AC Infinity devices?


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

ODT = 71.

I'll order the laptop cooler. In the meantime I put some felt feet under the TiVo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cybergrimes said:


> Have you seen the AC Infinity devices?


Now that's getting into serious cooling!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> Do you think this one would work okay?
> 
> Amazon.com: Laptop Cooler, Aicheson Ultra Slim Laptop Cooling Pad Chill Mat with 2 Heavy Duty Quiet Fans USB Powered with LED Lights: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Thanks!


I got some similar cheap ones from Amazon, also with the blue light.
Not for my Bolt which got one of the good quiet fans, but my Roamio's that already had noisy fans replaced, and the replacements are now getting noisy.

Watching TV, the blue lights aren't a problem, but when I am trying to sleep, they are annoying.

Other than the annoying factor, they do drop the temp down to a comfortable level.

phox


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh wow. Got the ODT down to 65 in an hour and a half with just the felt boosting it off the shelf. Thanks V7Goose!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Watching TV, the blue lights aren't a problem, but when I am trying to sleep, they are annoying.


This one is in my living room, and the lights shouldn't bother me behind the speaker mesh.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

LynnL999 said:


> Oh wow. Got the ODT down to 65 in an hour and a half with just the felt boosting it off the shelf. Thanks V7Goose!


Try water bottle bottle caps at each corner--good for both the environment and your TiVo.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Try water bottle bottle caps at each corner--good for both the environment and your TiVo.


Good suggestion! When I first got it, I saw the only vents were underneath, so lifting it would help... hadn't done anything yet, as I didn't know what to use. Grey caps from Powerade bottles are perfect!!! And I have a ton sitting around (I re-use the empties as water bottles). Caps from Gatorade bottles are larger, but would work too. Heck, caps from just about any plastic bottle, apple juice, V8, OJ cartons, etc.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I am, in the words of Matt Damon, sciencing the **** out of this thing.

I left the cabinet open overnight and the temp went down to 62, so lifting it up actually had a greater benefit.

The fan should arrive tomorrow and I'll see how that does. If I can get it down to at least 62 with the fan and a closed cabinet, I will be happy.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Hovering at 65/66 with the fan installed and door closed. Hopefully good enough to manage the heat issue. Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I think that stands to reason-- I got mine down by 8 in an open cabinet but you're enclosed so only the 5-6. It's too bad the same enclosed cabinet is probably why you're also starting at 71 and I started at 63. If you keep having problems maybe some other USB fan that rests against the speaker mesh to pull in or push out air from cabinet itself? ;/


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

cybergrimes said:


> I think that stands to reason-- I got mine down by 8 in an open cabinet but you're enclosed so only the 5-6. It's too bad the same enclosed cabinet is probably why you're also starting at 71 and I started at 63. If you keep having problems maybe some other USB fan that rests against the speaker mesh to pull in or push out air from cabinet itself? ;/


I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I wish I knew about ODT earlier. I was having "Four Light Flashes" reboot issues with my Bolt, and I *think* what finally solved it was a laptop cooling pad. I got this one:

*** Edit*** This link no longer points to the model pad I purchased ****
Amazon.com: Pwr+ 17" Laptop Cooling Stand Pad for Macbook - Samsung Ultrabook Toshiba Lenovo Acer Asus Dell Hp Sony Quiet Fans Silver Metal Mesh Light Fully Adjustable Ergonomic: Computers & Accessories

It's a little chilly in the house right now (68ºF), and as part of my troubleshooting I've removed the access door from the CableCARD area, and the Bolt is not enclosed in a cabinet...

ODT reports 48

I wish I knew what it was before all this started. But that's a lot lower than the numbers the rest of you are showing! Wow.

TBH I don't really like this pad; it's thick, feels cheaper than it looks in the photos, can't lay it flat without taking up too much space, and it's got those stupid LEDs... but I can't argue with the results.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, yeah, say what you like about the pad itself, but that's a great temperature! Yesterday morning the room was 68F in the morning, and my Bolt (with XS-2 fan and 3TB Toshiba) was 56C. Still a temperature I'm happy with, but not as good as what you're getting. 

Removing the CableCARD cover seems like a good idea, it should help it shed a bit more heat. And I haven't yet tried propping mine up by putting bottle caps under the corners, to let it breathe better.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I would really like to find a cooling pad (no wider than 15") people recommend without the LED lights, if anyone has thoughts! I can see the blue through the speaker mesh.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Just an update --- I found this fan and I am very happy with it. No annoying LED lights and it's been keeping the Bolt+ at 60 ODT with the doors closed despite the house getting quite warm during the day.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

LynnL999 said:


> Just an update --- I found this fan and I am very happy with it. No annoying LED lights and it's been keeping the Bolt+ at 60 ODT with the doors closed despite the house getting quite warm during the day.


Thanks for the fan suggestion. I like the fact that no LEDs and USB powered.

I'm a bit OCD about the ODT. I have done 3 things to help with the temp.

raised it up on little 1"x1" blocks of wood to get more air flow
removed cable card access door
put it in Standby when not in use
It's usually about 57* when it comes out of Standby (was 55* this a.m.) and is about 63* after it's been running for a while.

How's the noise level?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I can't hear the fan behind the door unless I'm standing right next to it. It's normal airflow-type fan noise, not annoying grindy kind of noise.


----------

